

Climate change pledges: rich nations face fury over moves to renege - eschulte
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2013/nov/16/climate-change-pledges-rich-nations

======
eschulte
Meanwhile the tech industry is funding American politicians who oppose climate
change regulations. [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/14/facebook-
micros...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/14/facebook-microsoft-
rightwing-lobby-network-spn)

